# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الانهار الدولية في قواعد القانون الدولي

## أم خطاب

الانهار الدولية في قواعد القانون الدوليهادى عزيز علياهتم الانسان فى موضوع المياه منذ العهود السحيقة ووضع النصوص التى تعالج الفيضانات وكيفية الحد من خطرها او بناء السدود والغرض من تنظيم توزيع المياه , ولم تغفل مسلة حمورابى هذا الامر فنصت على الاولوية فى استخدام المياه ابتداء من حاجة الانسان لشرب المياه فسقى المزروعات ثم الملاحة , اما تناول المياه فى الفقه الاسلامي فقد احتل مساحة واسعة من قبل الفقهاء المسلمين وذلك لثراء النصوص التشريعية التى تناولت هذا الموضوع سواء فى القرآن الكريم او السنة النبوية , الا ان تناول هذا الموضوع حينذاك لم يبلور موضوع مصطلح النهر الدولى المعروف فى الوقت الحاضر سواء على صعيد الملاحة او الاغراض غير الملاحية الا ان الاستحقاقات اللاحقة فى القرون الوسطى وما تلاها والنزاعات التى برزت حول الانهار المارة بدولة واحدة او اكثر فرضت واقعا جديدا يلزم الدول بايجاد نظام قانوني ينظم العلاقة بين الدول المتشاطئة او العلاقة بين دولة المنبع ودولة المصب.

مصادر قانون المياه الدولي

ان للقانون الدولى المتعلق بالانهار مصادرعديدة تشكل عصارة الجهد الانسانى التشريعى الذى امتد لمساحة زمنية ليست بالقصيرة والذى وصل الى المنجز الدولى الكبير المتمثل بالاتفاقية الدولية لسنة 1977 ,وسنحاول المرور سريعا على تلك المصادر وعلى الوجه الاتي:

اولا - المعاهدات:

ان مجموع الاتفاقيات التى تناولت الانهار الدولية بلغت الخمسين اتفاقية ونيف والتى سوف نأتى على بعضها ولعل اول معاهدة تناولت هذا الموضوع هى المعاهدة الموقعة بين هولندا والمانيا وهدفها تنظيم الاستعمال المشترك للحقوق المتعلقة بالانهار بين الدول المبرمة لها بتاريخ2/ 8/ 1785 , تلتها بعد ذلك معاهدة باريس الموقعة بين فرنسا والمانيا بشان الملاحة فى نهر الراين المؤرخة فى 30/ 5 / 1814 , اما بشأن نهر الدانوب فقد ابرمت معاهدتا باريس 1856 ولندن 1883 . والاتفاقية المبرمة بين مصر والسودان بشان مياه النيل سنة 1907 , وكذلك الاتفاقية الموقعة بتاريخ 17 /12 1914 بين فرنسا وايطاليا بشأن نهر رينو وروافده ومعاهدة فرساى سنة 1919، والمعاهدة المبرمة سنة 1922بين روسيا وفنلندا وموضوعها عدم تحويل مجرى النهر او اقامة منشأت مائية تؤثر على تدفق المياه , ومعاهدة لوزان سنة 1923 التى اوجبت على الدول المشتركة بالانهار الحفاظ على الحقوق المكتسبة للدول المتشاطئة , والاتفاقية المعقودة بين فرنسا وسويسرا بشان نهر الراين عام 1926 , والمعاهدة الروسية الايرانية حول استغلال نهر اراكس الموقعة بتاريخ 11/ 8/ 1957 اضافة الى الاتفاقية الموقعة بين الهند وباكستان سنة 1960 بشان نهر الهندوس.

ثانيا - المؤتمرات الدولية والمواثيق:

ومن المصادر المهمة لهذا الموضوع , المؤتمرات الدولية منها: مؤتمر فينا المنعقد بتاريخ 1815 , المتعلق بحرية الملاحة للاغراض التجارية للدول المتشاطئة وتنظيم ذلك , وميثاق درسدن بشأن نهر الالب المؤرخ عام 1824 , كذلك مؤتمر مدريد عام 1911 وهو المؤتمر الخاص بمعهد القانون الدولى والذى تم فيه البحث عن حقوق الدول المتشاطئة , وفى سنة 1921 عقد فى برشلونة مؤتمر تناول مواضيع المساواة فى التعامل والامتناع عن عر قلة الملاحة والذى سمى بنظام برشلونة , والذى بموجبه استبدلت مفردة الانهار الدولية الى المياه ذات الفائدة الدولية , بعد ذلك عقد مؤتمر جنيف الثانى والمنبثقة عنه اتفاقية سنة 1939 حول استخدام القوى المائية فى الانهار الدولية , واعلان الدول الامريكيةالصادر سنة 1933 وموضوعه استخدام الانهر لغير الاغراض الملاحية وسواها من المواضيع الاخر ى.

ثالثا - العرف:

يعتبر العرف واحداً من المصادر المهمة للقانون الدولى العام ما دامت احكامه جاءت على سبيل التكرار فى تصرف الدول وثبت فيها ان الدول تسير بوتيرة واحدة فى نوع معين من التصرفات الدولية ومن ذلك تستخلص القاعدة العرفية الدولية التى يشترط فيها قبول الدولة او الدول التصرف الموجه اليها , وان تكرار الاعمال المتماثلة فى تصرف الدول فى امور معينة هو الركن المادى للعرف اما الركن المعنوى له فهو اعتقاد الدول بان التصرفات المادية التى تقوم بها او تطبقها ملزمة لها قانونا وهذا ما اشارت اليه المادة ( 38) من النظام الاساسى لمحكمة العدل الدولية , وفى هذا الصدد فأن القانون الانجليزى اخذ بنظرية وحدة القانون الدولى والوطنى حيث يقوم بادراج القواعد القانونية العرفية المعترف بها والتى اكتسبت استقرارا فى الممارسات الدولية فى القانون الوطنى من دون المرور بآلية تصديق السلطة التشريعية , وبهذا المثل نقف على مدى الاهمية التي جاء بها العرف التى شكلت الكثير من قواعده جزءاً من النظام القانونى الدولى الذى ينظم العلاقات بين الدول المتشاطئة وبيان الحقوق والالتزامات لاطرافه.

الا ان واقع الحال ولكون القواعد العرفية غير مكتوبة ويكتنف بعضها الغموض ولكون قسم من الدول لم تلتزم بالاتفاقيات رغم كونها نصوصاً مكتوبة ومستوفية لالية التصديق مما يجعل القواعد العر فية الدولية هى الحلقة الاضعف فى النظام القانونى الدولى قدر تعلق الامر بالعرف الدولي.

رابعا - الاحكام القضائية:

تعتبر الاحكام القضائية الدولية واحدة من المصادر القانونية المهمة لهذاالموضوع بالرغم من ان الفقه القانونى الدولى يعتبرها من المصادر المساعدة وليست من المصادر الاساسية , اضافة الى ان احكامها لاتلزم غير المتداعيين , الا انها بالرغم من ذلك فان المبادى الفانونية التى اصدرتها وتصدرها المحاكم تلك تعتبر مصدرا مهما من مصادر القانون الدولى , وهناك امثلة كثيرة فى التطبيقات القضائية كحكم المحكمة الاتحادية السويسرية بشأن الخلاف حول سد يونباخ سنة 1878 , وحكم المحكمة العليا الامريكية حول شكوى ولاية كنساس وولاية كولورادو بشان نهراركانساس ,وقرار المحكمة الدولية الدائمة للعدل 1920 حول نهر الاودر , وقرار محكمة العدل الدولية الدائمة بشان النزاع بين هولندا وبلجيكا حول مياه نهر الميزين 1937 , وقرار محكمة العدل الدولية بشأن النزاع بين هنغاريا وتشيكوسلوفاكيا حول نهر الدانوب 1997 , اضافة لما تقدم من احكام المحاكم فان هناك جانباً نشطاً جدا وهو جانب التحكيم الذي لا تتسع هذه السطور القليلة تغطيته.

خامسا - قرارات الامم المتحدة 

تكتسب القرارات الصادر ة عن الامم المتحدة اهمية خاصة كونها صادرة من اعلى مؤسسة تشريعية دولية والمصحوبة بعنصر الالزام عادة ومن الصعوبة ادراج كل ما اصدرته الامم المتحدة من قرارت ولكننا نحاول ادراج بعضها على سبيل المثال قرار الامم المتحدة الصادر بتاريخ 15/ 12/ 1980 المرقم 35 163 حول الاستغلال غير الملاحى لموارد المياه الدولية , ومناقشة مبادى هلسنكى حول المحافظة على البيئة النهرية المطروح امام لجنة القانون الدولى لسنة 1983 , ومؤتمر الامم المتحدة المنعقد فى السنغال سنة 1981للمجموعات المشتركة بحوض واحد , وتقرير لجنة القانون الدولى التابعة للامم المتحدة حول استخدام مصطلح المياه العابرة للحدود سنة 1993 واعتماد مشروع قانون استخدام المجارى المائية الدولية من قبل لجنة القانون الدولى التابعة للامم المتحدة بتاريخ 17/ 6/ 1994 والميثاق الاوربى للمياه 1967 وسواها من القرارت الاخرى.

سادسا - فقه القانون الدولي:

بالرغم من اعتبارفقه القانون مصدرا ثانويا لهذا الموضوع , الا انه لا ينكر كونه واحدا من المصادرالمهمة له , والمتمثل بعصارة فكركبارفقهاء القانون الدولى والمختصين الذين اسهموا بشكل فاعل فى البحوث والدراسات المتعلقة بالمياه الدولية , ولاهمية هذا المصدر فقد اقرت المادة 38 أ ) من نظام محكمة العدل الدولية باهمية الفقه القانونى فى تطوير القواعد القانونية الدولية واتخذت المحكمة المذكورة هذا الموضوع مصدرا لاحكامها , ومما لاشك فيه ان فقه القانون الذي تناول المياه الدولية كان المنظر الوحيد لتاسيس النظريات الخمس المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع وهى : نظرية السيادة المطلقة وتسمى نظرية هارمون) وهى نظرية هجرها الفقه والتطبيقات منذ زمن بعيد واصبحت من النظريات البالية ورغم ان تركيا تتمسك بهذه النظر ية تجاه العر اق , ثم جاءت نظرية الوحدة الاقليمية المطلقة ومفادها ان النهر من منبعه حتى مصبه يشكل وحدة اقليمية بغض النظر عن الحدود السياسية وهى النظرية التى يتمكسك بها العراق و ثم جاءت نظرية االسيادة الاقليمية المقيدة , تبعتها نظرية الانتفاع المشترك اما النظرية الاخيرة فهى نظرية المنافع المتوازية والمستندة على مبدأ التقسيم العادل لمنفعة الانهار ومبدأ منع التصرف بالمياه الذى يشكل خطرا على الدول الاخرى.

الخلاصة:

مما تقدم وبعد قراءة لكل المصادر تلك وما انتجه الفكر الانسانى فى موضوع الانهار الدولية فقد وجدناه يرسى المبادى القانونية التالية:

اولا - من الضرورى لدول المنبع الاقرار بحقوق دول المصب وعدم جواز اعتبار دول المنبع مالكة بشكل مطلق للنهر.

ثانيا - عدم جواز احداث منشآت او اعمال هندسية فى دولة المنبع من دون التباحث مع دول المصب او الدول المتشاطئة وحصول موافقة دول الحوض المسبقة قبل المباشرة باى جهد هندسي.

ثالثا - عدم القيام بأى عمل من قبل دولة المنبع يؤدى الى تغيير مجرى النهر والحالة الطبيعية التى كان عليها النهر المذكور.

رابعا - استخدامات النهر الدولي يجب ان تتم على وفق الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات مع الاخذ بالمعايير الدولية وباتفاق الاطراف.

خامسا - عدم جواز قيام دولة المنبع باى عمل يؤدى الى الحاق الضرر بالمصب او الدول المتشاطئة وفى حالة حدوث ضرر وباى شكل من الاشكال فان دولة المنبع يلزمها الضمان.

سادسا - فى حالة حدوث خلاف او نزاع حول تقسيم الحصص المائية فيجب اللجوء الى المفاوضات والتشاور وتشكيل اللجان الفنية لمعالجة ذلك وفى حالة عدم التوصل الى حل يتم اللجوء الى التحكيم او المحاكم الدولية. 
منقول as

----------

